

You Too Can Save Loads of Money: The Details of the Bayesian Model - nickdotmulder
http://tech.zalando.com/posts/you-too-can-save-loads-of-money-the-details-of-the-bayesian-model.html

======
psychometry
Does their cost/benefit analysis incorporate the cost of paying data
scientists to build these models?

I'm really confused as to how the weight of a SKU is not information that's
readily available to them from the manufacturer, or why a missing weight can't
be determined as part of the fulfillment process. After all, you only need to
weigh a SKU once, so it's only a problem the first time that item is packed.
You'd think knowing the weights of products in your warehouse would be a
solved problem by 3PLs and not one requiring the services of people with
graduate degrees in statistics.

~~~
lxmorj
Clothes and shoes have a high turnover (fashion) and multiple variants per
SKU. I can see a manufacturer not providing perfect or accurate weights for
every shoe size for every style.

------
jessaustin
If the authors see this, I'd be interested to learn what MCMC package they
use.

~~~
ubergmann
we used our own C++ multi-threaded Gibbs sampler, which turned out to mix fast
enough for the estimation - even given the large number of parcels/items we
have at Zalando

------
Gravityloss
Since the graph only has variables and the explanations are mentioned in the
text, you have to keep cross referencing.

------
coin
-1 for disabling zoom

